# Plans for life with dogs when older



## Bridget01 (Jun 27, 2016)

One reason I wanted a German Shepherd pup, besides a love for the breed, was that I was 56 years old and I wanted a dog who would keep me active as I age. I was between shepherds for a couple of years, had senior labs, dogs who enjoyed walks, but didn't HAVE to have one every day, if you know what I mean. I got kind of, dare I say it, lazy. I had begun couching after work with a glass of wine instead of getting out and walking. Well, with Greta, it certainly worked! This is a dog who MUST have her exercise, walk, play, or she bounces off the walls! So, good . But I often wonder, what next? If I am lucky enough to have Greta around as long as I had Heidi, I will be going on 70 when she is gone. Much as I would like to think I will be healthy, mobile enough to fulfill the exercise requirements of a young GSD when I'm 70, who knows? So if not, I'm thinking, since having dogs in my life is an absolute, there are three choices: 1. small dogs, 2. giant dogs who don't have those exercise requirements, but however need mucho training, or 3. adopt older GSDs. I think my answer will be #3, older shepherds. I wonder if anyone else thinks about this and what choice others would make?


----------



## Kibs (Oct 25, 2017)

I think it will very much depend how able I am physically at that age. My grandmother for example had a lot of issues with her knees, had to get operated and them both replaced etc. her sister however was still out and about until about 85. My fathers side have all been very healthy so I hope I inherited their genes, but on my mothers many people died of cancer. I think if I got that sick an older, smaller dog, might be my only option. Or a service animal perhaps. But those are quite expensive. And maybe if a dog really isn't an option anymore a cat or two


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I've definitely thought about it which is why Samson is the last puppy I will raise.We are going with mellower rescues from here on out.Shepherds are my #1 choice but we're not ruling out other breeds.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Even though I have time. I have thought about this lol!!!! I Also thought of my future grandkids assume And hope I have grandkids would need a dog I can trust around them. Had came up with the same choices you did and also another option to purchase/adopt an older trained dog from a reputable breeder. Recently joined Facebook and see all the german shepherd rescue groups in the area with so many nice older german shepherds that would be something I would look into as well. I do know Some slow down physically as they age not mentally but I have seen at 9 years old can be mistaken for a three year old. My first german Shepherd physically slowed down at 9 as he was showing some signs of arthritis his drives or mental desire to want to do the same things he did at 3 did not wane as his body slowly failed him.so even if the dog is older I just have to make sure the dog will be happy with the mental outlet and exercise I would be able to give him or her.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Same here, my current pup will be my last. I'm thinking older rescues later on, and likely smaller in size to minimize exersize needs...


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I have thought about it....because I don't think I could live without them. 

I'm 37 so I guess I have time left for a few more demanding dogs but I think adopting seniors from rescue when I am too old is a good compromise. 

I bet there are plenty if seniors people don't want that might fit the bill. At least I hope so.


----------



## Bridget01 (Jun 27, 2016)

Yes, that is also a consideration, that just because some GSDs are seniors doesn't necessarily mean they have slowed down! I guess I would need to meet the potential dog and see. Option 2 really appeals to me, as I have always secretly wanted a giant dog. But I just feel like life wouldn't be right without a shepherd dog. Also, since the cost of the giants can be prohibitive, it would most likely depend a lot on how well off I am. I have no problem with small dogs. Or cats.


----------



## RuthArt (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm 72, I don't get around as well as I used to (use a cane and/or walker) but I really miss having a dog,
but I mostly miss my Heart dog, Wiena. She was 12 when she passed in Sept this year, so as much
as I would like to adopt an older dog, I'm not sure I could take another 'passing'. 

Also, my husband is a consideration. Since Wiena went everywhere with us, we had to plan trips
that would include her without restrictions. I think it made him feel important to be able to accommodate her
in our plans, but now we have the opportunity to do things that we couldn't with her.

Not sure, yet, what will happen, I'm still grieving and need to let that happen without distractions.

I do have 3 cats, but it's just not the same. They do give me the touchy-feely sensation, because
Wiena was quite aloof until it came time to walk or play or do our vocalizations together. 
My cats just don't go places, and I can't get them to do anything on command except 'come on boys'
when they get fed!! I keep looking at rescue dogs on Coastal German Shepherd Rescue in San Diego,
but it's not time to commit .....yet.

I also thought about smaller dog, but they have so many issues, especially the Small Dog Syndrome.
So, I'll be looking forward to what transpires on this thread, for ideas and inspiration.

Bridet01, when you decide, let us know eh?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

For anyone who may be interested-I have seen this handsome guy for adoption - gsd rescue on face book I do not know to much about it him other then what was posted. He seems like a real nice older dog . There is a phone number below the photo for more information. He is sable to my favorite color!


----------



## Bridget01 (Jun 27, 2016)

Ruth, my condolences on the loss of your dog. I think we all go through the hesitation to go through it again when we lose our best friends. You may feel differently in time. Hopefully, this will be an interesting thread. 


The above looks like a great old guy.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I am in my early 60's and it has been on my mind too. I decided to get another pup, hopefully next year. Then Deja is 4 and it will be a stable time for a while as 2 are the max for me now. By the time I will lose them, hopefully to old age, I will determine then what I will do. I have thought about it too much so I have decided to enjoy the moment.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

My husband and I are "up there" too. My thought is that when our two dogs are gone, we might adopt a retired gal from our breeder (who is no spring chicken herself). But in the back of my mind is this thought: When my hubby and I pass away, who will take in our dog if we have one then? At present I couldn't expect that from any of our kids. So that will be a big part of our decision.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm 62 and Scarlet is 15 months today. I'll cross that "am I too old to get a puppy" bridge when I get there. I have younger friends that breed GSDs. I'm sure I could get an adult dog from one of them, if I didn't think I could handle a puppy. Who knows!


----------



## Misha111 (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm in my fifties and have an 18 month old girl. Hopefully she will live to a ripe old age but after that I think I will take on a more senior pup.

There is a very elderly lady who walks her dog where I walk mine. Her dog is a very placid Lab who seems to prefer lying down more than walking haha. She stops to talk to all of us. Through talking to her it turns out she has owned 11 GSD'S during her life and she is so knowledgeable. My daughter says that will be me in later life because I need a dog around.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm sure Della(now 3) is our last puppy but not our last dog. I'm 59 and he is 61. I'm so hoping that these two will be around long enough for us to be close to 70 before we have room for another dog in our life.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Dang bunch old farts in here....ahh who am I kidding, I have to pry myself out of bed anymore and I've worn hearing aids since 40, lol

For those that might end up "gone" before your dog, can something be set up ahead of time with a rescue if there are no other options? Build a relationship with a rescue you trust, help with donations or put away some funding for your dog?


----------



## Bentwings1 (May 29, 2017)

I'm almost 76 and have an Aussie female. She is extremely active so I have to try to keep up with her. My doctor says it's very healthful activity for me. She goes to work everyday and we get out in the fields for walks and runs during the day. My blown out knee keeps me from running very far and not fast. I only feel the pain when I rest so I try not to dwell on resting too long. It comes from sports....playing in pain.

I have a rescue set up for Samantha but really need something better. She will be cared for financially.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Nigel said:


> For those that might end up "gone" before your dog, can something be set up ahead of time with a rescue if there are no other options? Build a relationship with a rescue you trust, help with donations or put away some funding for your dog?


If you have a relationship, yes. 

Nearly every rescue gets requests to take dogs for people that have died -- people we don't know. For a lot of us, they just get in line with all the shelter dogs for the limited number of foster spots. However, when it's someone we know, we make space immediately -- someone will double-up, pay for boarding temporarily until a spot opens, etc. They're family.

We ask our adopters to put instructions in the will for the dog to come back, with a final bequest to help with boarding or other expenses that may be needed. We agree to take their other dogs that didn't come from our rescue too, since we usually know those dogs (e.g., met them during the home check). Again, we think of them as family.

If a random lawyer called and said a stranger willed us a dog we don't necessarily want, I can't promise I'd take it. We have too many dogs that need us. I've had to say "no" to lots of kids trying to get rid of their deceased parents or grandparents dogs when we don't have room -- the waiting list is often 10-20 dogs deep. Pre-arranging it would make a lot more sense: contact the rescue and ask, and if you'll be making a final bequest (donation) as part of the dog's plan, tell them, and ask for instructions if they agree to do this. They may want to meet the dog to be sure it would be rehomeable -- that's responsible. They'll likely have instructions that will need to be in the will for the executor (like arranging for vetting records to be transferred).

As for age, I have a relative in his 90s who lives alone, is active and fit for his age, and still has his senior GSD companion. She adores him, and she's great company. They putter around the garden, walk the property, and snuggle on the couch watching TV. Age is a number. The key is he's been active his whole life, so even in his 90s, he manages to move around (slowly). His senior dog moves slowly too, so they're a good fit. Everybody knows if he passes, his dog comes to me (I'm even on her microchip, in case she ends up at the shelter by accident). It's something we've talked about and planned.


----------



## Bridget01 (Jun 27, 2016)

car2ner said:


> When my hubby and I pass away, who will take in our dog if we have one then? At present I couldn't expect that from any of our kids. So that will be a big part of our decision.



I guess we all think of that. I do hate when older people decide not to get another dog for that reason only though. After all, none of us know what the future will bring, despite our age.


----------



## Bridget01 (Jun 27, 2016)

I guess good planning in case we leave before our dogs do, is key. Greta would go to my daughter and Corina (senior lab) to my son. But Ashley would doubtless have to go back to the shelter where she originated (no-kill). She bites and my kids can't stand her. I just trust that we will outlive her.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

This may help for us older ad wiser ones. We are going to live long! Dog owners at lower risk of death - CNN
The day I can no longer have a dog, is the day I will die (at least inside).


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

car2ner said:


> My husband and I are "up there" too. My thought is that when our two dogs are gone, we might adopt a retired gal from our breeder (who is no spring chicken herself). But in the back of my mind is this thought: When my hubby and I pass away, who will take in our dog if we have one then? At present I couldn't expect that from any of our kids. So that will be a big part of our decision.


I am pushing 50 but have some health issues. I know I will get another puppy but probably not until Shadow is gone. Having a dog keeps me healthy mentally and physically.
Should anything happen to me in the next few years sadly Shadow will be put down. I weighed all her options and determined that for her it was the kindest thing. When I get another pup that will be reassessed. I would imagine that one of you will be the guardian in the event of my death> Be warned, I believe that dogs are best enjoyed as dogs and actively encourage idiocy. :laugh2:


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Magwart said:


> If you have a relationship, yes.
> 
> Nearly every rescue gets requests to take dogs for people that have died -- people we don't know. For a lot of us, they just get in line with all the shelter dogs for the limited number of foster spots. However, when it's someone we know, we make space immediately -- someone will double-up, pay for boarding temporarily until a spot opens, etc. They're family.
> 
> ...


This is good, informative advice, I think. I'm in my thirties and don't expect to have anything happen to me, but this is a topic I've considered simply because I have very few people in my personal life (separate from my breed club/dog sport friends) I would trust with my dog. Most of them are not dog people, and none of them would be equipped to handle her, despite her being relatively easy. What you are posting is along the lines of what I would have thought, but it's helpful to have it confirmed.


----------



## RuthArt (Oct 25, 2017)

Since my husband and I don't have many interactions with people (we hardly know our neighbors and I've been
in the same house for 31 years), I got paranoid about leaving the house in case something happened to us.

First, we got a living trust - The Lovely Wiena Trust. There is money set aside for the animals and our one
close neighbor said he would take care of them.

The he did some research and found a good 'robot calling system' that we use whenever we go somewhere
together. The neighbor gets a call if we don't get home to cancel the call in time (or if we are out we can
change the time for the call to go out, giving us time to get home). At first we would forget to cancel and
the neighbor got really upset about thinking we were dead, or something. So now, we leave signs around
the house to remind us to cancel, I have an alarm on my phone that goes off at 8 pm to remind us. (I am
somewhat forgetful otherwise). So if he does get the call by our mistake, then he calls our home to make
sure. If we don't answer, he will at least come over to the house and feed the animals their evening meal.
He's never had to do it though. The company is called 'Dial My Calls', it has totally given me the confidence
to go out again. Now that Wiena is gone, he would only have to take care of the cats. 1 which showed
up at our door (the Sphynx who is hairless, needs the most attention since he eats frozen food 4-5 times/day)
the other 2, I adopted and asked the rescue place if they would take them back if anything happened to us
and they said yes.

So for now, I think we are covered.


----------



## Shepdad (Oct 24, 2017)

Another thing to consider are mobility issues for both human and dog. My 2 more recent males lived until 12.5 and 15.5 years old and their last few months we had to help them with mobility which required a lot of strength and health on our part. I am sure there will be a point on which I won't be able to physically move an old big dog around.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

I know that I will be training another German Shepherd puppy when I am old and stove up (as we say in the country). Even if I am going down the road with a walker with GSD at heel. They keep you active. There is such a thing as Factor D (Determination).In my mid 60s, last summer in Oregon I dug 40 post holes, drove 75 T posts, dragged out and stretched 150lb rolls of 5' horse wire, and hung six gates. This summer I plan on digging a 100' waterline ditch by hand. For one reason, for the physical fitness, for another I am too much of a tightwad to pay someone. If I thought I was too old to do this work, *that is the day that muscular atrophy starts to set in.* I know that some people are not in great health, this is just my personal strategy.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

While age is certainly a very important factor, we should not lose sight, that anyone at any age can, through illness, accident, or whatever life will throw at you, become unable to care for your pets. 

Probably a good idea to plan for their care regardless.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm about to be 56 and have been thinking for awhile that Charlie may be my last GSD. I also have a mixed lab breed, Hershey who has made me miss my GSDs. He is a sweet boy loving ,energetic but self entertaining and the only place he is a pain to deal with is at the vets. However I miss the smarts the one on one relationship you get with a GSD. I hope I can get another GSD . I have had all girls except my Lucky and I miss the companionship I had with him. My girls all were very bonded and wanted to be with me all the time. This includes Charlie who is very much a people dog which shows that despite being left alone in a field for 2.5 years she is a loyal lets make sure I'm with you type GSD. I always thought I would get a Corgi, probably a Cardigan but there is still the issue that when you say dog I see a GSD. We will probably as we get older look to have an older GSD or hopefully another GSD pup who grows older along with us. My life insurance is set up to help our two in the event we are gone.hershey would return to his rescuer who would work hard on finding him the right place. Charlie with her sight and her issues with other dogs is more difficult to work with. We are continuing working on her reactivity in hopes of eliminating that barrier to a successful if needed new home.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

By my calculations, if Rumo makes it to 11-12 years old (and I certainly hope he will go beyond that! but I'm not confident that the rescue got his age right...) then our last kid will leave for college and our dog will pass away, all around the same time. This is extremely depressing to contemplate. I am really dreading it!

You know how it is...it is hard to imagine loving any other dog like this...R is such a good guy.
What if we get our next dog and he/she is horrid? 
So we might be idealistically dogless...


----------

